# were to buy siamese algae eater?



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Arizona Aquatic always has them but their shipping is expensive.


----------



## jpfelix (Oct 10, 2006)

MikeNas102 said:


> Arizona Aquatic always has them but their shipping is expensive.


that's an understatement!!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

A lot of LFS will sell True SAE's labelled as flying foxes. That is how I purchased mine. 

Often they are either mislabelled or mixed in the shipments with flying foxes and False SAE's. Someone had a good link distinguishing SAE's from flying foxes and False SAE's.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

True SAE's don't have a gold stripe above the black one along the lateral line, the fins are clear, not tinged yellow or gray. There are other ID clues, but I don't remember them. 

Tommy


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Forget the sae's just get otto's. When sae's get big they get disruptive and do not eat algae. My huge one became a terror until I got rid of it.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

This has some info on identification.

I'm digging up the one really good page.

EDIT: Here it is!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> Forget the sae's just get otto's. When sae's get big they get disruptive and do not eat algae. My huge one became a terror until I got rid of it.


How big is "huge"? One of mine's almost full grown @ 4+" and he's not the least bit disruptive or aggressive. Are you sure you didn't have a Flying Fox/ "
False SAE"? They are known to get bigger and be more aggressive.

Tommy


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I have 4 in my tank and have had them a year and a half. They graze almost constantly.

One of the local walmarts has a tank of what I suspect are SAE - they all have the clear fins with the extended black stripe. Some *might* be flying foxes but I don't think so. I've been tempted to pick up a few and grow them out to see.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I've been in a few Pet Smart stores where they kept some SAE's in the plant tanks for algae control. But, I'm sure that not all Pet Smart stores do this.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I must have recently had a couple of false SAE's. They had small barbels like SAE's, but they had yellowish-colored fins and there was a tinge of gold on the body. They were not like this when I bought them young - they were clear. When I got rid of them, they were about 3-3.5" long and were getting a little destructive with the plants. My elatine trianda almost didn't make it. They were also mildly aggressive towards the other fish. I'll need to be REAL careful next time I buy one.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

LS6 Tommy said:


> How big is "huge"? One of mine's almost full grown @ 4+" and he's not the least bit disruptive or aggressive. Are you sure you didn't have a Flying Fox/ "
> False SAE"? They are known to get bigger and be more aggressive.
> 
> Tommy



5-6 inches. I was really big. I believe 6 inches is full grown so yours still has a little bit to go.


----------



## fishers138 (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone know just how much shipping is from arizona aquatic? It doesn't tell you anywhere on the site, which probably means it's crazy expensive.


----------



## cmoh (Sep 1, 2006)

fishers138 said:


> Anyone know just how much shipping is from arizona aquatic? It doesn't tell you anywhere on the site, which probably means it's crazy expensive.


It will be at least $25. There's a section under 'FAQs' that briefly touches on it, but barely. Understandable that one would miss it. I just ordered somethin a few weeks ago, had to go Sat. delivery (which is more expensive, and of course becasue of live fish was overnight) and it was $45.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Arizona Aquatic ONLY uses overnight. I believe it starts around $25 and goes up depending on how much you order. I ordered 8 SAE's from them about a year and a half ago. I'm almost positive shipping was just under $30. On the plus side their fish are very healthy and they are definitely TRUE SAE's.


----------

